

Ask HN: going after user feedback? - swah

Hello guys. I recently launched a webapp. I'm wondering whether I should email users that registered and stopped using it.<p>About 20 users registered (and one payed), but I haven't received any feedback (emails) at all!<p>I would like to hear anything they have to say, of course.
======
timjahn
I think you should. The worst that can come of it is no response, but at least
you tried.

In my experience with my Entrepreneurs Unpluggd events, you'd be surprised the
feedback you can get if you simply ask. We always send out a simple 8 question
survey the day after our events and a good percentage of people respond.
Extremely useful info.

------
ses
It can't hurt. I've thought about doing similar, and have heard of many
startup owners doing the same.

While you're at it you may as well give the URL of your web app here. I'll
take a look myself and let you know what I think, if you like.

~~~
swah
Thanks, I'll do it, then. The site is <http://www.socialtrade.com.br>. Its a
website for Brazilian traders. I do intend to rewrite the frontpage with more
content; its pretty poor right now. I'm also aware that it would be
interesting to have a blog, which would also be good for SEO purposes).

~~~
ses
While I'm not really a potential customer I have tried it out and I like the
interface, you've kept it clear and to the point. Two things in terms of
feedback - the name socialtrade implies that there is some kind of social
aspect of the app, I couldn't see any? I like the red slider / window for the
time period at the bottom but it wasn't immediately obvious that was what it
did. Perhaps some way of showing that the red slider is linked with the view
the user sees would be useful (in design terms maybe some color coordination
or make the main view look like an enlarged version of the slider).

~~~
swah
Thanks a lot for the feedback. About the name: yes, it was related to a
previous idea, which I then just simplified because I was finding the social
part hard to sell.

I'm adding some helper text ("handwritten" style text and arrows) when the
users first log in to make it easier for them for find their way. Perhaps I
could do the same for the slider window, or perhaps add a tooltip.

Again, thanks a lot for the feedback.

